# CAAD3 rebuild



## jneilt (Aug 11, 2012)

I am rebuilding a CAAD3 R800 circa 1997 that I bought new then and used to ride quite a bit. It came stock with 105 and I am adding:

Ultegra full group
Ritchie comp carbon fork (the old kestrel was a bit mushy)
King HS
Ritchie carbon evocurve bars
Ritchie matrix 260
Old Look pedals
Wheels-WhiteI hubs/Sapim/mav clinchers

I was thinking of powdercoading the frame black or white, but that would void the warranty...I put the stripped frame on a gram scale 1441g


----------



## D. W. Davis (Feb 21, 2007)

It doesn't appear to need a respray. If this is actually correct, I would strive to keep it original. That could be someone's highly desirable collectible someday.

Anyone else have an opinion?

Cheers.


----------



## jneilt (Aug 11, 2012)

yep, I have decided not to re-paint it. I will post some updates as it gets put together.


----------



## CJonesEngr (Jan 9, 2012)

Glad you decided not to repaint it. Keep us updated on your build!


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

Love the fade.....


----------

